# New Coyote medicine



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've wanted an AR for a very long time, especially when I discovered Stag made high quality LEFT HANDED AR rifles. Unfortunately something always seemed to come up I needed to spend money on... then we had the silly gun run over the past year+ which drove prices on these as high as $3k each. Prices have fallen since then by quite a bit, in fact they currently are cheaper now than they were pre-rush.

Anyway I got one off gunbroker and after quite a wait, it finally arrived. Its a beauty too. Holding it off hand, its quite heavy but balances great. I'm used to hunting off hand with my Rugar #1V so I don't expect any issues with this. Primarily I'll be shooting off stix or bipod anyway.

Quality is great, match grade barrel, match grade 2 stage trigger, Hogue Grips. It comes with a .5 MOA guarantee (using match grade ammo of course). I got a Nikon 4-12 BDC600 scope for it which mounted up just fine. Should be all ready to sight in soon as I can get out! Going to be mighty fun this summer.










-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, Rock River is making a nice lefty as well.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sweet gun!! I'm jealous:|


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Brownell's sells wooden/laminate stock/furnishings if you're interested in that kind of thing. I'm just a sucker for the wood look though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> By the way, Rock River is making a nice lefty as well.


I actually looked them over, and they make good stuff. Overall I liked the 24" barrel over RR's 20" in the target model, and the match grade trigger and other things standard.

RR availability is a ways out vs Stag has them now. With Stag's sale going on... I turned the savings into a scope and ammo and other misc things (dies etc). 

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Great gun. I have a Stag as well (model 8) that went with because it was the first left handed model with a gas piston.

Speaking of a nice wood AR check this out.

http://www.turnbullmfg.com/store.asp?pid=37491&catid=19872


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Stag also, although I'm a righty. Not a lick of trouble with it. You'll have lots of fun with it!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That thing is pimp yo. I'm not an AR guy but I have the Bushmaster version that is similar to this and it is indeed fun in the midst of many varmints.------SS


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Now you just need to paint her up perdy.....


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

To clear up a couple of points:
Stag makes Rock River receivers. There are not a lot of receiver manufacturers, and the ones that do subcontract out and stamp whatever brand you want on them.

RRAs also come with the 2-stage National Match trigger stock. But they aren't available without a wait, so you did good.



> Brownell's sells wooden/laminate stock/furnishings if you're interested in that kind of thing. I'm just a sucker for the wood look though.


That would add some serious weight the the AR.

A fully-loaded 30-rd P-Mag weighs 1 pound as well - so the rifle will weigh plenty when ready to go!


----------

